# could my mouse be pregnant?



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Both mice were put together on the 17th August. The female being 12 weeeks old (maybe older) and weighting 34g. I cleaned the cage/tank out yesterday and put her on the scales seeing its been a week and a day they`ve been together and shes now weights 37g. Is this a sign of her being pregnant or enjoying her food? The cage is 1ftX1ft and they have a wheel, so its not like there not getting any exercise.
cheers
greenmiouse AKA Barry


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

At her weight, that's an 8% difference. That'd be like me going from 155 to almost 168. A pretty remarkable difference. I'd say she's caught, though I usually wait until two weeks to be sure. By then, it's usually pretty obvious by their lovely bellies.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Laigaie said:


> At her weight, that's an 8% difference. That'd be like me going from 155 to almost 168. A pretty remarkable difference. I'd say she's caught, though I usually wait until two weeks to be sure. By then, it's usually pretty obvious by their lovely bellies.


Thank you! The male is due to be separated from the female on the first of September, so i`ll give a couple of weeks from then. fingers crossed and i`ll keep you all up to date.
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Just separated my mice as the`ve been together for 16 day now. I just checked the weight of the female and shes still 37g the same as a week ago. There`e no signs of net building, but this would be her first time! Is there any other signs that could indicate her being pregant?
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

a week is a third of the gestation period- should of seen something, but some mice can bllom in the last week. another test is to see if the belly is flat underneath, this would indicate not pregnant- just a bit of blubber. if is rounded a bit then she is likely to be prgnant. She may only have a few, so you may suddenly find a few pinkies in the nest.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

At 12 weeks, she's probably not at full size, and could still be gaining weight as she matures.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheers, ill keep you posted!
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Things are looking up. I checked the weight of my hopefully pregnant mouse when cleaning the cage out and she put on 3kg in 5 days! So it could be any day now!!!
Keep you all posted
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

3KG?! You have one seriously ridiculously massive mouse! :lol:


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

opps, i ment 3g LOL
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------

